# Hunting in Hungary



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hunting in Hungary... is alive and well
With Vizsla http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRKob8xGRDM

On hunting preserve NE corner of Hungary - especially for visitors.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5SeDr5RJlg&feature=related


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

There is something amazing to watch Vizslas in Hungary hunting. How cool can it get.

http://youtu.be/RzqKsTG76wQ

Datacan, let's go hunt in Hungary. A great view in this You Tube video of how Vizslas "honor" the lead dog's point.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Commercials for Vizsla kennels. Dukát kennel and Gyurkóvári kennel.
Impressive

Here is more vizsla training, what's impressive about Botond and Huba, they are brothers and not only hunt trained but also therapy dogs as well: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9KwKxC_mCs&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzPsTfM9d0w&feature=plcp

I follow their blog - even though I need google translator's help:
http://www.hubabotond.blogspot.ca/


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

datacan - I'm truely disappointed, there was I thinking that you spoke hungarian after watching all those hungarian speaking videos. I was so impressed 8) 8). But google translator is really good - I use it for my french homework!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Born there, schooled here since grade 8. 

Speak Canadian English with Hungarian accent 
Speak and understand most Hungarian. 
Reading and writing is no different than French in English speaking Canadian schools :-[ Canada is officially bilingual - English and French.


----------

